# Arlington, TX to get bus service



## CHamilton (Jun 18, 2013)

The lack of transit options in Arlington has been discussed here previously, so this will be good news.

The T, DART address transit connectivity in Arlington


> The Fort Worth Transportation Authority's (The T) board yesterday approved an interlocal public transit service agreement with Dallas Area Rapid Transit (DART) and the city of Arlington, Texas, to provide bus service between the city's downtown area and the T's Trinity Railway Express (TRE) CentrePort Station in Fort Worth.
> 
> The board's action is the final step in the approval of an agreement developed by The T, DART and the city, whose board and council endorsed the agreement in May and June, respectively, according to a press release issued by The T.
> 
> The agreement calls for a two-year pilot project to operate and manage an express bus service with connections via the TRE to Fort Worth and Dallas. The service would run between the TRE CentrePort Station and a stop in Arlington that will serve the University of Texas at Arlington and the downtown area. The T and DART jointly own and operate TRE.


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Jun 18, 2013)

That is good news. My brother has to come pick me up in Fort Worth anytime I visit. Having the option of taking the bus to downtown Arlington is a good thing.


----------



## stntylr (Jun 18, 2013)

Still no bus service from CentrePort to Six Flags or the Rangers Ballpark.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 18, 2013)

:hi: Good News Charlie! Hopefully we'll also soon hear that Amtrak is moving to the TRE Route from FTW-DAL and that Public Transportation will be able to get you to Ranger Stadium, Six Flags and Jerry World! (Jerry will have a Stroke if this Happens!  )


----------



## CHamilton (Sep 3, 2013)

Biggest American Town Without Public Transportation Finally Catches the Bus




> Arlington, Texas has a population of 375,000 people, and up until now, it was the most populous city in the U.S. to lack a comprehensive public transportation system. That’s about to change as the city tentatively tries out a bus service for two years, but Arlington residents shouldn’t sell their cars just yet. The ride could get a bit bumpy.Called Metro Arlington Express (or MAX, for short), the new service travels from the University of Texas at Arlington (UTA) campus to a commuter rail station in a business park just south of DFW airport. There are 18 departures between 5:35 a.m. and 9:41 p.m., free Wi-Fi, and $5 will get you an all-day pass — about the same price as what you’d pay for gas to drive across town.
> 
> It might sound like a good first step in judging local interest for a bus service, but it’s really the opening play in a game of political football.
> 
> ...


----------



## fairviewroad (Sep 3, 2013)

So it's a single route, with no _en route_ stops. And getting to either Fort Worth or Dallas (or DFW airport, for that matter) requires

a connection. Um, well it's a start I guess. But I'd hardly say that Arlington now has public transit...they have a shuttle bus service

that will definitely meet some people's needs, but it's not even a stab at a comprehensive route network.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 3, 2013)

Jerry Jones was admitted to the Arlington Hospital after Suffering a Stroke when told of this by his Yes Men! <_<


----------



## CHamilton (Sep 18, 2013)

One City's Long, Ongoing Struggle to Launch a Transit System



> Last month Arlington, Texas, shed its undesirable distinction as the largest U.S. city without public transportation. The new Metro ArlingtonXpress bus, known as MAX, connects downtown Arlington with Dallas and Fort Worth (and DFW airport) via the region's TRE commuter rail. Arlington officials cheered MAX — with mayor pro tem Kathryn Wilemon saying the city"has needed this for so long."
> 
> Lost in the celebration and media coverage of Arlington's first transit line was the fact that the city still doesn't really have a transit system.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 18, 2013)

Doesn't sound like a Place I'd want to lLve in or Visit! (unfortunately Texas has lots of People with the same Attitudes about those less fortunate than them!  )


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Sep 18, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> Jerry Jones was admitted to the Arlington Hospital after Suffering a Stroke when told of this by his Yes Men! <_<


Jerry Jones is a Puke and I've heard he wants nothing to do with public transit in Arlington as that would cost him Parking Fees at his Stadium. The faster the Cowboys get rid of him the sooner they will start winning again.


----------



## CHamilton (Sep 18, 2013)

Think the Cowboys would like transit better if they used buses like this one?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 18, 2013)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Jerry Jones was admitted to the Arlington Hospital after Suffering a Stroke when told of this by his Yes Men! <_<
> ...


Amen Brother! And that Bus is pretty Nice but Jethro Jones would want it to be painted Silver and Blue and have his Name Bigger than the Cowboy Star on the Side of the Bus !


----------

